# When applying for PR...Do they keep your passport or a copy?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

When applying for permanent residency...Do they keep your passport or a copy?

Thanks


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

just a copy


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When applying for permanent residency...Do they keep your passport or a copy?
> 
> Thanks


Certified copy, Yes


----------

